# Button Firefox



## Finlay (Jun 10, 2009)

Hallo,

I often use the saved passwords of my Firefox browser to see and sometimes erase the passwords...only everytime I must go to Tools - Options - Safety - saved password.
I was arguing if there is a way to insert a link in the toolbar to simplify and speed up this task.

Thank you and hallo to everyone.

__________________
You have never see gift ideas like these? (geschenksideen on german, or regalos on espanol), scuola


----------

